# Vifa BC25SC55-04 1" Square Frame Tweeter vs Dayton Audio ND28F-6 1-1/8" Neodymium Do



## jmil1974 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Vifa BC25SC55-04 1" Square Frame Tweeter vs Dayton Audio ND28F-6 1-1/8" Neodymium Do*

Vifa BC25SC55-04 1" Square Frame Tweeter

Dayton Audio ND28F-6 1-1/8" Neodymium Dome Tweeter

I have these two jobbies I just picked up. I needed a tweet to fit in the OEM spot in my 95 'Burb (old body style, later interior). They both fit with only minor trimming and tweaking thought the Daytons needed significantly more. They're running active off 40x2 a/d/s/ watts and my CD8053. 

I've installed the Vifas first and got listening impressions over a day's time. I ended up with them crossed at 4k at 12db and they sounded great. They are paired with a nice set of KEF mids since one of the KEF tweets gave up on me. They definitely cross lower than the KEF tweets, which I had at 4k-5k and varying slopes.

I was not able to wait and just put in the Daytons. Despite the specs, they seem to be ok crossing a tiny bit lower than the Vifas. They are comfortable at 3.15k at 24db. They also sound great.

Both of these are AMAZING for the money. The KEFs were nice but not really in the same league. My DLS UR1s were still superior, combining the smoothness of the Vifas with the airiness of the Daytons. The DLS also felt effortless doing it. However, with some tweaking, both of these tweets were 80-90% of the DLS units for a LOT less money. The Daytons took a little more shaving to fit but they did. I would LOVE to try the big format RS28f but there is just not room. I feel like I got the best I could, given my application and budget. I am really surprised how good they both really are. They are both smooth, capable, and pretty flexible too. I think I will stay with the Daytons for now, they don't sound much better but they seem to fill the cabin of the truck better despite their 8ohm impedance. Even though the Vifas spec with a lower freq limit, the Daytons seemed to like it better. They may not be broken in...I just couldn't wait. 

I used Switchfoot "Nothing is Sound" album to test. It was in the truck and has some nice high frequency playtime - cymbals, strings, electric stuff, etc. The "essess" sounded clear and smooth on both, I must say.

I'm already very satisfied with both...amazing bang to buck ratio. I'd love to have tried the Vifa XT25s but the little cone would have impacted the factory grill. If the Daytons pop, I'll be happy to replace them with the Vifas as backup. I was so anxious to try them, and busy trimming, I forgot to snap some pics. If someone with the same truck interior wants, I may be inclined to pull the switch bezels and point and shoot.

I really wouldn't hesitate to recommend them both to anyone, assuming they fit your application. Amazing value!


----------

